# Going from a 5D mark ii to a 7D



## LCCphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been wondering if I have made the wrong choice. I purchased the Canon 5D mark ii and I love it but sometimes wonder if I would have been better off with the 7D, I enjoy shooting everything , portraits, weddings, family, kids...... You know where I can make a little coin on the side , but my true passion is rodeo photography and action shots but it's more personal and not as big of an income comes from it. I know that the 7d has a faster FPS and a better faster focus. Would I regret if I switched to the 7D ???? I have had my 5D for 5 months and what would I ask for it? If I decided to sell.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 29, 2012)

LCCphoto said:


> I have been wondering if I have made the wrong choice. I purchased the Canon mark ii and I love it but sometimes wonder if I would have been better off with the 7D, I enjoy shooting everything , portraits, weddings, family, kids...... You know where I can make a little coin on the side , but my true passion is rodeo photography and action shots but it's more personal and not as big of an income comes from it. I know that the 7d has a faster FPS and a better faster focus. Would I regret if I switched to the 7D ???? I have had my 5D for 5 months and what would I ask for it? If I decided to sell.



If you're doing sports and fast moving objects, then yes you made the wrong choice IMO. 

You should look at the 7D or the 1D series.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 29, 2012)

FYI
Canon has several cameras with the 'Mark II' designation...not just the 5D mark II.


----------



## LCCphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> FYI
> Canon has several cameras with the 'Mark II' designation...not just the 5D mark II.



As it says in paragraph 5D..........


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, but you referred to it as the Mark II in the title, and up until the very last sentence. Only then did you designate that it was a 5D Mark II, that's what Mike's getting at.


----------



## LCCphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you referred to it as the Mark II in the title, and up until the very last sentence. Only then did you designate that it was a 5D Mark II, that's what Mike's getting at.



This isn't helping the question I am asking! If I knew I was going to get more replies on how I titled my question I would have posted it differently.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL......well


----------



## Overread (Feb 29, 2012)

*title adjusted*

Effective communication of a question greatly helps garner the best replies to the question  


As for the question itself if you're main earnings are coming from situations where the benefits (wider angle of view, shallower depth of field, cleaner high ISOs) of full frame are strong (ie portraiture, weddings) you might well find yourself regretting changing to the 7D for your hobby interests.

It really depends how much your financial side is important to you compared to your hobby/interest side. My view is if you are earning even light income off the 5DMII then I'd hang onto it, work at your skills shooting with it at the rodeo and then put the money you earn toward a 7D to compliment your 5DMII. 
The 3rd option is to wait and consider what the 5DMIII brings to the table (rumoured and not confirmed to be a 5DMII with essentially a 7D AF system to put the rumour roughly). However selling your 5DMII after then might mean its value depreciates* and you'll most certainly be spending more than a 7D (even with the 5DMII sale money) to get the MIII. 


*its impossible to say if it will go down up or do nothing - pro end gear can retain its value for longer even if better versions are released - esp if those better versions carry a much higher price or are of much more limited stock) .


----------



## LCCphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> *title adjusted*
> 
> Effective communication of a question greatly helps garner the best replies to the question
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply, I think it may have helped, for the amount of times I shoot rodeo and action I dont think it's worth letting the 5d mark ii go and lose money, I like the idea of getting one In the future as a second camera I currently have a rebel T1i but I could always save and get a second hand 7D a little later on. I appreciate your comment and how it was to the point


----------

